# Strong lifts 5x5 Is it really as effective as it makes out



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Ive had a good read on the stronglifts blog and book

im just wondering is it really as effective as it says ? has anybody had any experience with this workout

thank you


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I started squating at 30kg (bar + 10kg) and 100kg seemed impossible. Now they are almost easy. Defiantly worth doing if new to gym.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I did SLs after about 9 months of lifting (wish I had started with it), my squat went from 90kg x2 to 125kg 5x5 in about 12 weeks


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes it works


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

I didn't think it was that good, strength gains weren't anything to write home about and I couldn't even maintain the mass I had at the time (diet was fine, routine just isn't focused for size) that being said I tried it once I'd already been training for over a year so it might of worked out better had I started with it but if size is your goal then do something else.

Have you subscribed to his emails? I still am and the guy comes across as right c0ck, anything that isn't stronglifts is 'BS' as he calls it and doesn't build nowhere near as much muscle as his routine!

Plus he looks crap.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm doing it now too.

Been training on and off for 4 year with poor diet, now back with better foods, more cals, and with 5x5 my lifts are improving each session.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

why is it not good for size? I've stuck with my routine for ages now but I feel like if it's not optimal for size then I'm wasting time. currently on something similar to 5x5


----------



## r88jrd (Mar 23, 2013)

my main aim is size as which is the case with everybody else , dont get me wrong sl explains the workout very good and in depth but ive always been told around 70% is diet and i dint see anything regarding diet he says for mass eat more at 3000cal but that's all.

and yeah i did notice he seem to belive everything else seems to be b.s


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I think Mehdi's favorite two words are Bull and ****. Especially, like has already been said, if it's a non-Stronglifts training method. He seems to have all isolation movements down as being useless, which, I suppose, if you are just starting out at least, there may be some sense in. Personally I just done a PPL 5x5 which is not that far removed from SL but I just added in some variation, just to keep it interesting.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

RS4 said:


> I increased strength, bench went from 55kg to 90kg 5x5 and squats 40kg to 100kg 5x5 in 8 weeks.
> 
> didnt notice much size gain mostly strength


impressive gains for 8 weeks, can't beleive you more than doubled your squat but didn't gain much size, I put on over a stone going from 80kg squat to 120kg squat.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I enjoy 5x5 on bench squat most definitely. Bench has gone from 45-85 and squat 65-120 in roughly 11 weeks. Terrible starting lifts I know but had only just recovered from a long term illness. I find the extra strength I gain from 5x5 really helps everything else, I do 3x10/15 on all other movements.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

r88jrd said:


> Ive had a good read on the stronglifts blog and book
> 
> im just wondering is it really as effective as it says ? has anybody had any experience with this workout
> 
> thank you


YES! I loved it I'm actually thinking about going back to it. a bit back I wanted to get my squat up as i never did squat 10 months ago, I started a simple routine of 5x5 on Monday and 3x3 on Thursday, in 5 months my squat went from 5x5 @120kg to 5x5 160kg. It did start to slow down I was increasing the bar at 2.5kg a week so i was putting on 10kg a month, now i just play around with 5x5, 3x3, 6x2, 10x10, 4x4, 3x15 etc.. u get the idea my squat max now 10 months later is 220kg, I'm not natty though, but before the gear i was at a easy 195kg ATG.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I didn't think it was that good, strength gains weren't anything to write home about and I couldn't even maintain the mass I had at the time (diet was fine, routine just isn't focused for size) that being said I tried it once I'd already been training for over a year so it might of worked out better had I started with it but if size is your goal then do something else.


finally someone who agrees with the fact 5x5 is not the best for size and muscle mass !!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> finally someone who agrees with the fact 5x5 is not the best for size and muscle mass !!


I thought it was widely known it was good for strength but poor for size?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I think it's a great beginner routine, but perhaps from intermediate onwards you need a more periodised approach, so perhaps something more like Wendler or a similar system.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i liked it, but wish i knew about it when i started as i feel it would have increased strength that bit quicker then could have concentrated on mass


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Not enough reps or sets for muscle damage I find, to get your numbers up then yeah it works


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> I thought it was widely known it was good for strength but poor for size?





g-unot said:


> I didn't think it was that good, strength gains weren't anything to write home about and I couldn't even maintain the mass I had at the time (diet was fine, routine just isn't focused for size) that being said I tried it once I'd already been training for over a year so it might of worked out better had I started with it but if size is your goal then do something else.
> 
> Have you subscribed to his emails? I still am and the guy comes across as right c0ck, anything that isn't stronglifts is 'BS' as he calls it and doesn't build nowhere near as much muscle as his routine!
> 
> Plus he looks crap.





romper stomper said:


> finally someone who agrees with the fact 5x5 is not the best for size and muscle mass !!


Damn...you listen to one guy and he tells you this, and then another guy tells you that...i have just started 5x5 to try and get some mass, now i am thinking about reverting to the old 3 sets of 8-12......it makes your bloody head spin...

EDIT....I have been doing 5x5 heavy sets, and then drop weight finishing with 2x10, to try to cover all the bases...whats your views on this guys.?

sorry for hijacking the thread op, but it may help others out.?


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you can do 2x10 then you arnt lifting heavy enough!

Stronglifts website says it's good for abs. Many threads in here ask what's good for abs and lots of people says squats or dl, then people say 5x5 is for strength not size!

I'm fuxked by the time I go home. By the time im on the 4th rep I know the 5th is definanlty the last till I've had a minute.

I say do it to build strength, if anything after 12 weeks time you could do more reps with a heavier weight than what you could do now. For argument sake 2x10 at 60kg would be better than 2x10 30kg if you didn't heave strength for 60kg


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I prefer 5,3,1 did stronglifts for about 2 months an just got board of doing the same thing,really helped my squat tho, bench an deadlift have done better on 5,3,1


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> I thought it was widely known it was good for strength but poor for size?





g-unot said:


> I didn't think it was that good, strength gains weren't anything to write home about and I couldn't even maintain the mass I had at the time (diet was fine, routine just isn't focused for size) that being said I tried it once I'd already been training for over a year so it might of worked out better had I started with it but if size is your goal then do something else.
> 
> Have you subscribed to his emails? I still am and the guy comes across as right c0ck, anything that isn't stronglifts is 'BS' as he calls it and doesn't build nowhere near as much muscle as his routine!
> 
> Plus he looks crap.





mic8310 said:


> If you can do 2x10 then you arnt lifting heavy enough!
> 
> Stronglifts website says it's good for abs. Many threads in here ask what's good for abs and lots of people says squats or dl, then people say 5x5 is for strength not size!
> 
> ...


i forgot to mention that i drop the weight down considerably for the final 2 sets of 10-12....this gives me a good pump..!!


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> Damn...you listen to one guy and he tells you this, and then another guy tells you that...i have just started 5x5 to try and get some mass, now i am thinking about reverting to the old 3 sets of 8-12......it makes your bloody head spin...
> 
> EDIT....I have been doing 5x5 heavy sets, and then drop weight finishing with 2x10, to try to cover all the bases...whats your views on this guys.?
> 
> sorry for hijacking the thread op, but it may help others out.?


Aye, it is confusing as ****. Perhaps 5x5 isn't long enough to properly strain the muscles forcing growth. I'm going to stick to 10-12 reps..


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

For me volume and more TUT is much more effective for mass, they say a stronger muscle is a bigger muscle but that's not exactly true. Whether your a beginner or not 5 x 5 definitely isn't the most effective thing for mass, far from it IMO.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

g-unot said:


> For me volume and more TUT is much more effective for mass, they say a stronger muscle is a bigger muscle but that's not exactly true. Whether your a beginner or not 5 x 5 definitely isn't the most effective thing for mass, far from it IMO.


So what kind of routine would be ideal for size then if not 5x5..?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

You will gain off 5x5 if your a noob, but it's primarily a strength routine


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> So what kind of routine would be ideal for size then if not 5x5..?


It's hard to say I usually just make up my own routines and add/remove things as I see fit. I'll probably get flamed for this but I've had the best results following a bodybuilding type routine. Each muscle trained once per week for about 11 sets for bigger parts, 8 for smaller.

An example would be:

Monday: chest 11 sets, traps 5 sets, abs

Tuesday: biceps 9 sets, triceps 9 sets, 4 sets forearms.

Thursday: back 11 sets, shoulders 8 sets

Friday: quads 8 sets, hams 5 sets, calves 5 sets, abs

That routines quite hard on your body and I did get injuries a lot. Also for all the sets I lifted heavy, with rest periods of at least 2 minutes. Rep range 6 - 12. On most of the compounds I increased weight each set and reduced reps. Some muscles such as traps were always 12 reps +

Also I didn't deadlift or squat heavy.

That's pretty much the routine I started out on, and got great results from it. Initially I started with a routine similar to what yood find in one of arnies books then quickly realised the volume was far too much and ended up cutting it down until it looked like the above.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I thought it was widely known it was good for strength but poor for size?


no mate that is not the case with allot of people on this site - pieman and his posse - its the Only program for starting to BODY-BUILD !!


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm on a 5x5 at the moment but only on my 4th week. Being honest I really like the routine and think lifting 5 x 5 is a good way to start and gets your more comfortable with big lifts like squats, dead and bench. As for size, well i have just posted up asking about my weight not going up but this could be down to diet I guess.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Clearly its great for strength due to a linear progression, but unless your a powerlifter I don't see why people particularly care about strength.

The 'Before and after' stronglifts are pathetic by anyones standards really.

Looks to be a significant waste of time if looking for size, especially if the time in question is the noob gains window which will never come around again...


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I completed stronglifts for 3 months and I must say, I only wish I started it sooner.

IMO having a good strong foundation to build on is important for anyone looking to build size.

My size and strength have both shot up since doing stronglifts. Now I've moved on to 5+ sets on 3 lifting as heavy as poss.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

yes


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It's generally a good routine for developing strength, but for size it tends to benefit people who are fast twitch fibre dominant more than those who are not.

A lot of the strength gain on lower rep training schemes comes from neural adaptation rather than muscular development... for optimal hypertrophy many people (mainly those not fast twtch dominant) need a bit more TUT than a 5x5 offers I think.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> no mate that is not the case with allot of people on this site - pieman and his posse - its the Only program for starting to BODY-BUILD !!


Mate. When you start lifting you can comment.

Your false claims of training with pros and you are scared to put up a pic :lol:

Inb4excusr


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

I think the clue is in the title, strong lifts.

Another part is the 'effective' portion; what do you want to get out of it? Strength - yes it'll increase. Size - yes, but not as much as some others, and as dtlv has alluded to unless you're genetically pre-disposed.

It's a great tool for starting/getting back in to lifting. You can gain strength nicely and some size. You can also use for cutting (from what I've read).

It isn't complicated either which is an attractive factor when wanting to get into/back into training, lifting can get murky at times... Cutting, macros, PHs, gyms, anxiety etc etc.

edit: I'm a big fan as it's increased my squat to 120kg, dead to 100kg and bench rising, all after years off due to injury. While not impressive numbers, the starting point was much poorer.

also, if starting out you don't need a lot of weight on the bar to get going. It allows you to progress with confidence and relative safety IMO.

Also, I don't subscribe to the website, the routine was pulled off of UK-M and read the intro on SL, so I don't get emails etc.

It's not for everyone which is why you'll get various ideas and opinions on it and how effective it is or isn't.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

And it has free app for android and apple so you can always keep track of where you are


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i've been on the 5x5 stronglifts for over a year now. i wish i had this 20 years ago! the system works. for those it hasn't worked for, its simple: you didn't believe 100% in the program. You also did not start on the empty bar. some stats for you (everybody is different). i started with an empty bar. as of friday 11 april 2014, my lifts are to date:

squats 160kg

bench 95kg

deadlifts 150kg

rows 90kg

OHP 70kg

the only supplements i take is whey protein and a mass gainer, thats it!!

the program is a powerlifting program. its mainly aimed at building strength. you will build some size out of it, but i think thats more diet related.

good luck


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm about 6 months in and totally after. I've made some great gains in it. I do still through in some isolates for areas I like a bit more fullness to.


----------

